# S&W Model 422



## BRNOZKK601 (May 28, 2020)

G'day Handgunners
I did a search for S&W 422, but nothing came up so relying on the knowledge and experience of the good people of HandGunForum. 
I'm involved with the pistol club here in Cairns and although the government is going to make me wait to get a handgun it doesn't mean I can't put a holding deposit on a firearm. There's a secondhand S&W 422 for sale but I know absolutely nothing about them. Looked at quite a few YT videos on disassembly and they appear to be quite a well made item.
I have no idea what year of manufacture would be and what are the potential pros and cons with this handgun.
Looks like they're around the $400 Aus. here which would suit me as then I can go for broke on a new 9mm.
Any comments, suggestions or advice gladly accepted, appreciate any feedback at all.
Cheers


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Just a little information here. The M-422 is well made as are it's siblings which are: the M-622, the M-2213, the M-2214 and the M-2206. The Models 2213 & 2214 are smaller more like a pocket carry pistol but the others were made in a couple barrel length choices, 4.5" or 6", with fixed or adjustable sights. Other variations were listed as VR models with machine carving a ventilated rib under their top line. If I were choosing a favorite it would be the M-2206 because it's all stainless steel construction which provides a better counter action for the small recoil from the .22 LR, the others are a combination of blued or stainless steel matched to aluminum and are lighter in weight. 
In my opinion this design was a well kept secret although the M-61 was their predecessor several years before them it had function problems until the -3 engineering change was produced. When I first saw this generation of pistols (M-422,622,2206, 2213 & 2214) they were already discontinued and the prices had begun to increase. The asking price for the M-422 you are inquiring about might be a little high, I'm unfamiliar with prices in your location but I feel you will enjoy this pistol as a plinker that is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## BRNOZKK601 (May 28, 2020)

Thanks .22M.R.F for your information.
Since my post about the S&W 422 I've noticed a few more for sale here and prices seem to vary between $250 - $390. The reason I've asked about this particular item is that the business that runs the pistol shooters club where I'm a member has a 422 for sale. They sell all types of firearms but if the 422 was OK to use for plinking and practice without too many problems then I'd rather get it and put more $ towards a good 9 mm.


----------

